# Big Als and Excel?



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Has Big Als lowered their price of Flourish Excel?
It's cheaper than what I paid for at Mops a few months ago for a 2L jug. It doesn't show as a sale either.
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsUS/ctl3684/cp18480/si1380291/cl0/seachemflourishexcel2liter


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

You're looking at the American Big Als site.

Here is the Canadian site link:

http://www.bigalsonline.ca/StoreCat...iter?&query=excel&queryType=0&hits=12&offset=


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Ahh that is why, thanks
I thought it was too good to be true. 
Stuff is worth more than it's weight in gasoline 
That makes it just over 66% markup between the US and Canadian sites. Free trade eh?


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

My bros down in the states and there was a special a while ago on the 2L excel for $25 or $20 I think, free shipping too.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Sameer said:


> My bros down in the states and there was a special a while ago on the 2L excel for $25 or $20 I think, free shipping too.


Your hurting me bad here, Sameer 
Too bad you couldn't get it shipped up cheap enough to sell here. I could see myself coming across the border and declaring no cigs, no booze but 100 gal of flourish excel.  Hmmm


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Calmer said:


> Your hurting me bad here, Sameer
> Too bad you couldn't get it shipped up cheap enough to sell here. I could see myself coming across the border and declaring no cigs, no booze but 100 gal of flourish excel.  Hmmm


Sorry there Calmer. But Ill do that the next time I get the chance especially with the dollar up and my bro coming over next week, I hope they suddenly decide to put that sale again.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

No sorry needed, just joking there.  Someone could make out well bringing it over the border if they were making the trip anyways. I buy it in 2L jugs at a time and it lasts for a while.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

how much did mops charge for shipping on that?
thanks


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

Calmer said:


> No sorry needed, just joking there.  Someone could make out well bringing it over the border if they were making the trip anyways. I buy it in 2L jugs at a time and it lasts for a while.


good idea except they'd have to pay duty and tax @ the border. i could get so much good stuff if i only had a car. i can see the border out my bedroom window. somedays, i just feel like making a run for it


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> somedays, i just feel like making a run for it


lmao that was a good one. 
Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

Calmer said:


> lmao that was a good one.
> Thanks for the chuckle.


np.  it's true though.


----------

